# Streaming Music from iPhone



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

I've got my Patio speakers up for the season-a nice set of Bose outdoor speakers, connected to a Sony receiver in the kitchen hidden away in a cabinet with a single wire coming out and resting with a dock connector on top of the Microwave cabinet.

Plus I have a set up in my living room with a receiver and 4 home theatre satellite speakers. So I just drop my iphone in the docks and play my music when-ever I'm in either room. 

The Sound is awesome better than any ipod/iphone dock Speakers cause music goes through the receivers and then full size speakers instead of boom box style ones. In winter months I bring my Bose speakers inside and attach them to brakets in the kitchen (Bose Canada was kind enough to send me extra mounting brackets for free! didn't even have to pay shipping) So bringing them in for winter months is a snap.

This set up is awesome, you can even use the iMac remote to control your iphone-pause, play, skip, volume- which is cool, but imagine sitting with your iphone in hand and veiwing you music list and using that as a remote..

Yep this is possible but with and couple extra items in the mix 

1) Computer- with iTunes

2) Airport Express station, in which you can stream music from your iTunes library to any receiver, 

3) "Signal" Application on you iPhone Signal - The Ultimate Media Player Remote

Signal turns your iphone into a remote control to view and control your itunes library. It works over your home wi-fi. I've played with the basic version which works awesome you see all your playlist and album art on you iphone and works flawlessly.

But...then I thought how cool is it if you can take away the computer from this set up! I hate the idea of haveing my iMac running when playing music all the time, plus the kids are sometimes using it, playing games and stuff so they don't want the speakers which are connected to the iMac playing music while they would be playing games.

So now I've refrained my self from buy Airport Express for now. I have an Airport Extreme Base Station with Gigabit Ethernet-works awesome for file transfering or playing video which is downloaded on my workhorse PC in the basement no buffering when I play video on my iMac 2 storey up in my room from the PC in the basement even when forwarding the movie there is not a second of pause, just as if the movie resides right on the iMac.

Now I just hope an App comes out that can just steam the music from the iphone to Airport Express directly then it would be totally cooool, maybe the Apple AppStore will have that.. this month when its launched...with the 3G iPhone...


----------

